# CPU Question...



## bmackay (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey All,

I was digging through some PC boards and came across this CPU. I have never seen anything like it and was wondering if any could help me out?

It looks like a server cpu and I know will not yield much gold at all but it may be worth money for a collector collection or something?

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## Acid_Bath76 (Sep 6, 2011)

pinless ceramics usually go for about $12/lb. I've never processed them, and that heat sink becomes a real pain when you're trying to do a load of 300 or 400. I know Sunspark and IBM make them. HP has a couple white ones out there too. I couldn't tell you without a closer look. Good luck! Fleabay is always worth a shot!


**** correction**** that looks like green fiber with a large heatsink. Unless it's some rare piece, it's worth a couple bucks at most.


----------



## glorycloud (Sep 8, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/IBM-Power7-Supercomputer-CPU-EXTREMELY-RARE-53Y0475-/190574460510?pt=COMP_EN_Networking_Components&hash=item2c5f1f7e5e

$1,200???? 

Really???????????????


----------



## Claudie (Sep 8, 2011)

http://www.memoryforsale.info/?s=53Y0475


----------



## drennanami (Sep 9, 2011)

:shock:


----------

